# Clarion Guys: BUYER BEWARE !



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not a Clarion guy but I can spot a problem when I see one!

RARE Clarion DRZ9255 High End Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't see it? Knob?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Addzest on the unit and clarion on ps?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Little help?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Everything looks fine to me..................


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

its usually either addzest or clarion but still seems legit to me? Maybe dude had an addzest sticker?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> its usually either addzest or clarion but still seems legit to me? Maybe dude had an addzest sticker?


That addzest seems like it doesn't belong?


----------



## payluder (Dec 31, 2014)

I think he used two different photo. The first photo the addzest sticker looks perfect but the actual unit photo the addzest look like it out of place and not centered.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

the addzest looks okay to me but the ps should also say addzest if they came together. maybe he is saying it's a stolen unit?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

payluder said:


> I think he used two different photo. The first photo the addzest sticker looks perfect but the actual unit photo the addzest look like it out of place and not centered.


I think the op is messing with us


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

wouldn't an addzest be an hxd2? Im not up on the high end clarion units. Just know that I would love to try a drz out someday.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Brian_smith06 said:


> wouldn't an addzest be an hxd2? Im not up on the high end clarion units. Just know that I would love to try a drz out someday.


The addzest and drz9255 units I have seen many examples of so I'm not sure.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I figured it out. There's nothing wrong with the auction, he's just trying to draw attention to it...

...and it's working.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

also doesn't addzest usually suggest that there has been some McIntosh witchcratch done to the internals?


Too many companies have been in bed together for me to keep up


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> I figured it out. There's nothing wrong with the auction, he's just trying to draw attention to it...
> 
> ...and it's working.


With the price it won't matter how much attention he generates if that's the case! There is a reason the auction is still there. :laugh:



Brian_smith06 said:


> also doesn't addzest usually suggest that there has been some McIntosh witchcratch done to the internals?
> 
> 
> Too many companies have been in bed together for me to keep up


As far as I know its the same unit besides radio frequency perhaps.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

ryanr7386 said:


> I'm not a Clarion guy but I can spot a problem when I see one!
> 
> RARE Clarion DRZ9255 High End Parametric EQ 4 Way Crossover | eBay


Troll much?


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

that is a rip off anyway WAYYY to much $$$$ for a old ass cd player

i think this is sweet.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-C...612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41972d48cc


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

jb4674 said:


> Troll much?


I don't think he is a troll but I wish he would come back quick and explain.

I guess everyone can't be on here by the minute like me.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

jb4674 said:


> Troll much?


WTF you mean Troll much. Does my post count indicate I'm a Fuken Troll???


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry guys, been driving back from Tallahassee. The DRZ'S certainly don't badge the Adzest emblem that I have ever seen.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

legend94 said:


> I don't think he is a troll but I wish he would come back quick and explain.
> 
> I guess everyone can't be on here by the minute like me.


Exactly!

Not that I ever noticed you hang out on here alot.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Last comment! The Adzest emblems are typically found on the DRX9255, which is valued way far less than the DRZ.

Goodnight.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> Last comment! The Adzest emblems are typically found on the DRX9255, which is valued way far less than the DRZ.
> 
> Goodnight.


You are wrong Sir. I owned a Adzest DRZ9255 that was identical in every way to the DRZ9255. Bought it on here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/152137-clarion-addzest-drz9255.html


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ryanr7386 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Not that I ever noticed you hang out on here alot.


You must be looking in different areas of you don't see me :laugh:



Niebur3 said:


> You are wrong Sir. I owned a Adzest DRZ9255 that was identical in every way to the DRZ9255. Bought it on here...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/152137-clarion-addzest-drz9255.html


I knew I had seen a few labeled like this but was the tuner the same?

Edit: just read it has a Japanese tuner so I suppose identical it was not.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

legend94 said:


> I knew I had seen a few labeled like this but was the tuner the same?
> 
> Edit: just read it has a Japanese tuner so I suppose identical it was not.


Sorry, yes, that would be the difference.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well this has been fun. Makes me miss my old drz


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> You are wrong Sir. I owned a Adzest DRZ9255 that was identical in every way to the DRZ9255. Bought it on here...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/152137-clarion-addzest-drz9255.html


Good thing I put a disclaimer about not being a Clarion guy 

That's interesting, this is the first one I've come across that had that emblem. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe I can shed some light on this. I have owned both the Clarion and Addzest versions of the DRZ9255. The seller has a mixed matched head unit and DC/DC. 

The Clarion decks have Clarion stickers on the DC/DC converters and a Addzest deck would have an Addzest sticker on the DC/DC.

It is not uncommon to lose the DC/DC when either the deck gets stolen or someone un-installs it that does not know the DC/DC is hidden away from the head unit (like an auto salvage yard worker).

Addzest were for the Japan market, but many have been shipped all over the world. I have brought quite a few JDM decks into the USA.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/170086-addzest-drz-9255-tuner-conversion-cd-mech-replacement.html


Converting the tuner : Quote and thank you " ATOMICTECH62 " 

" IC 600 controls the region.The resistor R634 needs to be removed and placed where missing R642 is " 

Cheers ...... Vin


----------

